# Patch Tuesday: Windows 8.1 and VMware VDI Hit with LogonUI Error



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Harjit Dhaliwal has discovered an issue in his environment where KB3035131 (MS15-025) causes LogonUI.exe errors for Windows 8.1 systems running in VMware VDI.
> Read Harjit's description here: KB3035131 March 2015 – LogonUI.exe Error
> This is just a heads-up on the issue to bring awareness. We'll be tracking this for more information and working with Microsoft to determine how large an impact the problem might be.
> Stay tuned.


Patch Tuesday: Windows 8.1 and VMware VDI Hit with LogonUI Error | Patch Tuesday content from Windows IT Pro


----------

